# Networking >  Block perticular website IP using ACL

## jusathya

How to block perticular website ip using ACL ?

i have cisco 3600 router,i want to block perticular website ip by using ACL,how i can done it,Help me if u know ?.

----------


## netsolver

U could try this  create the access list, where 1.2.3.4 is the IP address of the site i want to block:

Router(config)#access-list 103 deny tcp any host 1.2.3.4 eq www
Router(config)#access-list 103 permit tcp any any eq www

and i applied it to the Dialer0 interface outbound:

Router(config-if)#ip access-group 103 out

access-list 103 permit ip any any

this would mean that you can also remove the line, 'access-list 103 permit tcp any any eq www'

*Explanation :* On the end, because ACLs have an implicit 'deny ip any any' as the last ACL entry, therfore all outbound IP traffic would be blocked.

----------

